
Firefox OS fan Geeksphone plans high-end Revolution - mikeevans
http://news.cnet.com/8301-1035_3-57614011-94/firefox-os-fan-geeksphone-plans-high-end-revolution/
======
reirob
"Firefox OS is a brand currently not available for independent manufacturers
not associated with carriers. Geeksphone will work with Mozilla once this
option is made available," the company said. "

This seems wrong. The ZTE Open that can be purchased without any carrier
contract through Ebay? I personally bought it. So I really do not understand
why they are saying that FireFox OS is reserved to carriers. Does somebody
know more?

~~~
gcb0
[http://www.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/partners/](http://www.mozilla.org/en-
US/firefox/partners/)

i tried to find any information, and it sounds as closed as it can be. So it
may be right. even though wrong.

------
girvo
I've know about GeeksPhone for a while, their "One" had similar hardware to
the Samung Omnia, and was quite helpful in trying to port Android to it. It's
super cool to see them partner with Mozilla and deliver these cool devices;
part of me really wants a Revolution. I wonder how "open" they are, in terms
of being able to port other phone OS's to it. I think there is a niche market
for a replacement to HTC's venerable HD2 -- the phone that will never die!

------
popey
This comes 5 days after Geeksphone cancelled customer orders for the Peak+
because they couldn't get the hardware. Is the move to Intel SoCs a move to
mitigate this, or will they still have the same hardware sourcing problems?
([https://plus.google.com/+AlanBell/posts/UVvBqeqhzDs](https://plus.google.com/+AlanBell/posts/UVvBqeqhzDs))

Edit: Seems ROM & RAM were problematic so almost certainly not. Still, doesn't
inspire confidence.

------
S4M
Off topic, but does someone know where the Peak+ is available (I'm in Spain).
On the online shop, it has been out of order for ages now
([http://shop.geeksphone.com/en/phones/5-peak.html](http://shop.geeksphone.com/en/phones/5-peak.html)).

~~~
rquirk
The Peak+ isn't available. It seems like they have canceled it, unfortunately.
If you read the forums then a few people with pre-orders have had them bumped
to the Revolution.

I'm sure the GP guys are doing their best - they seem to have more updates for
the Keon and Peak than ZTE does for the not-so-Open, that's for sure - but all
hype and no products available is not a good way to go about things.

~~~
S4M
Thanks for the clarification. Well, I'll wait for the Revolution then.

------
airencracken
How about something with a hardware keyboard. Really sad to see those have
disappeared from the market.

------
toggle
The Peak+ was 150 euros (like $200). Since people who ordered the Peak+ can
exchange that for a Revolution, I wonder if that means the Revolution will be
the same price. I bet not, since it'd be really hard to sell a 4.8-inch phone
for that price.

~~~
rieg
The Revolution will likely be close to twice the cost.

I had originally ordered the Peak+ and had received an email from Geeksphone
notifying me that they wouldn't be shipping the Peak+. They offered Peak+
customers the Revolution with no additional charge, stating that we would be a
near-50% discount.

